# galaxy note help



## tanugupta (Jul 25, 2012)

i had a bought a galaxy note 2 months back....the problem am facing with it is that my cell is unable to turn on....when i insert the charging pin inside what happens is a yellow triangle with a exclamatory sign appears on screen along with a thermometer...but it do not get charge up....all my data is lying inside phone...i have visited the samsung care also and they had given me a new battery but now am facing the same problem again...plz help me, really pisesd off!


----------



## spatha (Jun 20, 2011)

Have you tried a different cord?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Take it back again. It's still under warranty. 

What data are you concerned about? Your contacts and e-mail should be synced with your Gmail account. Does the Note have an SD card where you stored your pictures? If so, pull it out, and back them up. Get into the habit of backing up data on your phone just like you do on your computer.


----------

